# Snowboarding in new york city?



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

In my opinion, for the best quality/distance compromise coming from the city area head to Catamount. They have a pretty good variety of trails that you can make different with every run down and it's only about 100 miles. But you could also go to Mountain Creek or Thunder Ridge if you want a little closer.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Go up the Thruway - Hunter, Belleayre. About 2 1/2 hours north of the city, depending where you are coming from. Or - PA: Camelback, Jack Frost, etc.

Mtn Creek in Jersey too, but it gets crowded. 

Where in NYC are you from? I'm from Brooklyn


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

How long of a drive are you willing to take? I'm from queens and I usually hit up NY Thruway to Windham or Belleayre, 2 1/2 hours drive but defiantly worth it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Bellayre > hunter, and if you got a student id it's significantly cheaper. You can also hit up a potter brothers and get flex tickets. Not a fan of hunter at all.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Belleayre has $20 lift tickets this whole week mon-fri, i'll be there friday.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

IznastY said:


> Belleayre has $20 lift tickets this whole week mon-fri, i'll be there friday.


Yup, I'm doing friday too


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Where is Belleayre? I'm off from work and school on Friday, so if it's not too far I would be down to go there! Im an hour south from Poughkeepsie


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

BlueSi4 said:


> Where is Belleayre? I'm off from work and school on Friday, so if it's not too far I would be down to go there! Im an hour south from Poughkeepsie


it's pretty close to me, it's a bit north and west, about 55 miles. 
Belleayre Mountain
PO Box 313
Highmount, NY 12441

it's a pretty decent sized mountain too, I like it, only thing that sucks are the lifts are a bit slow.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

alpha732 said:


> it's pretty close to me, it's a bit north and west, about 55 miles.
> Belleayre Mountain
> PO Box 313
> Highmount, NY 12441
> ...


That's not bad, and for $20 it's well worth it I guess. Do you need anything to be charged $20, like a student ID or something, or the price is for everyone?


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

BlueSi4 said:


> That's not bad, and for $20 it's well worth it I guess. Do you need anything to be charged $20, like a student ID or something, or the price is for everyone?


Mon-Fri this week that's the ticket price, period. Nothing else required. Pretty good deal!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

yup, here's the link

Featured Events at Belleayre Mountain - New York's Winter Snow Park


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

digitaltree515 said:


> Mon-Fri this week that's the ticket price, period. Nothing else required. Pretty good deal!


Thanks for the info, I guess I will be heading there on Friday then!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

SnowBun said:


> Go up the Thruway - Hunter, Belleayre. About 2 1/2 hours north of the city, depending where you are coming from. Or - PA: Camelback, Jack Frost, etc.
> 
> Mtn Creek in Jersey too, but it gets crowded.
> 
> Where in NYC are you from? I'm from Brooklyn


I live in queens. 

I know the closest are mt. creek and thunder ridge. which are about a little over an hour away by car. 

I just wanted to know if there was anything closer, or easy to access by bus.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Anyone else going to Bellayre on Friday???


----------

